# لصقات كرست وزبدة الشيا وكريم ايكو وكريمات تبيض الركب والمناطق الحساسه وغيرها



## القمرالمضئ (1 أبريل 2012)

لصقات كرست ثري دي بروفشنال
*



*​*معلومات المنتج** 
يعطي افضل النتائج بياض
مثل عمليات الليرز

طريقة الاستخدام:
1-تستخدم خلال 20 يوم
2-تستخدم مرة واحدة باليوم لمدة نصف ساعه
3-حاول ان تكون اسنانك جافه قبل التلصيق افتح شفايفك حتى يدخل الهواءبين اسنانك ثم الصق الشريط
4-اثناء استخدام اللصقات لاتاكل او تدخن
5-لاتصلح لمن لديه اسنان تركيب اوحشوات اوفينيل
لانها ستبيض اسنانك ماعدا التركيب والمحشوة 
6-لاتناسب الاطفال اصغر من 14 سنه
7-المنتج ليس له اضرار ولايؤثر على مينا الاسنان 
بعكس الليزر والضوء
8-يمكن ان يتسبب المنتج بحساسيه مؤقته ولكنها لاتستمر
وتنتهي حال الانتهاء من استخدام اللصقات
9-قلل من شرب القهوة والشاي اثناء ايام الاستخدام
10-لاتفرش اسنانك قبل اوبعد استخدام اللصقه لمدة ساعتين
11-تمضمض بالماء بعد استخدام اللصقات لازالة الجل

سعرها 260 ريال

ولنتائج افضل يستخدم معه غسول او معجون

كرست اكسبرس خلال ساعتين - 2hour express




​معلومات المنتج 
فعاله وسريعه خلال ساعتين
اكثرمنتج تبييض يستخدم في امريكا
تظهر نتائج البياض
قوية المفعول 
ملحوظه: هذا المنتج يناسب الاشخاص اللي اسنانهم صفارها عادي 
ويستمروا في استخدامه لمدة سنه لصقه واحده كل 3 شهور 
طريقة الاستخدام
1-تستخدم خلال ساعتين وتحتوي العلبه على4 لصقات تتستخدم كل 3 شهور
ويستمر البياض لمدة سنه او اكثر حسب استخدامك وتناولك للملونات والقهوة والشاي
2-تستخدم مرة واحده لمدة ساعتين في يوم واحد وتحصل على النتيجه الفوريه
3-يجب ان تكون الاسنان جافه قبل التلصيق
4-لاتناسب اللي مركبين اسنان اوحشوات اوفينير
-5 لانتاسب الاطفال اقل من 14 سنه
6-المنتج ليس له اضرار ولايؤثر على مينا الاسنان بعكس عمليات الليزر والضوء الاخرى
7-لاتناسب الاسنان الحساسه نهائيا
8-للحصول على نتائج افضل قلل من شرب القهوة والشاي خلال ايام الاستخدام
9-لاتفرش قبل او بعد استخدام اللصقه لمدة ساعتين
10-بعد ازالة اللصقه تمضمض بماء لازالة الجل اللاصق بالاسنان

سعرها 260 ريال

وللحصول على نتائج اقوى واسرع
وتدوم اطول
تستخدم اللصقات اكسبرس+ غسول او معجون





ثري دي جنتل روتين للأسنان الحساسة 








نتائجه ممتازة في التبييض

مخصص لذوي الاسنان الحساسه
يحتوي على 28 لصقه
طريقة الاستخدام:
1- يستخدم خلال 28 يوم
2- يوضع على الاسنان لمدة 5 دقائق فقط
3-حاول ان تكون اسنانك جافه قبل التلصيق افتح شفايفك حتى يدخل الهواءبين اسنانك ثم الصق الشريط




4-اثناء استخدام اللصقات لاتاكل او تدخن
5-لاتصلح لمن لديه اسنان تركيب اوحشوات اوفينيل
لانها ستبيض اسنانك ماعدا التركيب والمحشوة 
6-لاتناسب الاطفال اصغر من 14 سنه
7-المنتج ليس له اضرار ولايؤثر على مينا الاسنان 
بعكس الليزر والضوء
8-يمكن ان يتسبب المنتج بحساسيه مؤقته ولكنها لاتستمر
وتنتهي حال الانتهاء من استخدام اللصقات

9-قلل من شرب القهوة والشاي اثناء ايام الاستخدام
10-لاتفرش اسنانك قبل اوبعد استخدام اللصقه لمدة ساعتين
11-تمضمض بالماء بعد استخدام اللصقات لازالة الجل​سعرها 220 ريال​
لصقات كرست انتنسف لتبيض الاسنان في سبع ايام









طريقة الاستخدام :


عدم تفريش الاسنان قبل او بعد وضع اللصقه بساعتين


يجب تجفيف الاسنان بالمنديل ومن ثم وضع اللصقه



تترك لمدة ساعتين 


بعد نزع اللصقه يغسل الفم بالماء لازالة الجل الزائد


تستخدم لمدة سبع ايام فقط 


سعرها 290 ريال


ولنتائج افضل يستخدم معه غسول او معجون مبيض






معجون مبيض للاسنان
المعجون الخاص باللصقات واللي توصي شركة كرست باستخدامه اثناء استعمال اللصقات

سعره 50 ريال

غسول مبيض للاسنان بالنعناع




سعره 50 ريال

الكريم الامريكي العجيب لتبييض الركب والاكواع




​
معلومات المنتج 
مكوناته طبيعيه
يساعد على توحيد المنطقه الداكنه ويحد من ظهور السوادمرة اخرى

يوضع على الاماكن الغامقه اللي جلدتها قويه زي الركب والاكواع لانه قوي ولا يوضع على 
الاماكن احساسه اللي جلدتها 
لينه ولا يوضع على الوجه
يستخدم مرة او مرتين في اليومسعره 130 ريال

من منتجات
DAGGETT&RAMSDEL
لتفتيح الاباط والمناطق الحساسه


[/urlhttp://pages.mrkzy.com/everything/http://pages.mrkzy.com/everything/http://pages.mrkzy.com/everything/http://pages.mrkzy.com/everything/http://pages.mrkzy.com/everything/http://pages.mrkzy.com/everything/الكريم اثبت نجاحه في الدول العربيه ودول الخليج للذين يعانون من اسمرار هذه المناطق
طبيعي وخالي من الكورتيزون
ليس له اضرار جانبيه
--------------
طريقة الاستخدام:
-تدليك المنطقه مرة واحده في اليوم
- مناسب لكل انواع البشره
- يساعد على تلاشي السواد في [URL="http://forum.mn66.com/t285619.html"]المناطق الحساسه
- مرطب
- فعال للبشره الحساسه
(صناعه امريكيه)
مناسب للمرأه والرجل
سعره 130 ريال













الكريم الامريكي
للتخلص من الهالات السوداء تحت العين
لايحتوى على الكورتيزون او اي مواد كيميائيه مضرة
امن ومستخلص من النبات ومحتوياته طبيعيه 
يحد من ظهورالهالات مرة اخرى
يستخدم مرة واحده في اليوم
لطيف على الجلد

سعره 120 ريال







كريم الايكو ثلاث في واحد









يستخدم ككريم مرطب للوجه ومغذي


وكريم لالقاء الضوء على منطقة العين


ويجمع بين الفيتامينات أ - ج - هـ مع الجزيئات العاكسه التي تعطي البشره لونا لامعا ومشع ولاظهار الميك


اب ذو رونق خاص ومتألق
سعره 120 ريال












دللي نفسك مع زبدة تشققات البطن لتغذية وترطيب بشرتك طوال تسعة اشهر
هذه الزبده الغنيه بالمواد الطبيعيه والمخلوطه بزبدة الشيا وزبدة الكاكاووالجوجوبا
والخاليه من العطور والاضافات الاخرى
لتجعل بطنك لينا وناعما 
طريقة الاستخدام
ضعي الزبدةعلى بطنك بعمل مساج خفيف اثناء كبرها على مر الشهورللحفاظ على ليونة الجلد
(امسحي القليل منها على الثديين من الخارج (الجلد فقط
سعره 160 ريال








​خام صفراء تعبئة مصنع حجم كيلو
شعرك http://www.aswaq-fm.com/vb/t1098.htmlتالف بشرتك باهته وجافه http://www.aswaq-fm.com/vb/t1098.htmlعندك 
اكزيما او تعرفي من يعاني منها شفايفك جافه
حروق بقع تجاااعيد , تشققات الحمل , 
الكلف وغيره
سعرها 220 ريال









معلومات المنتج 
وللصابون الاسود فوائد كثيره منها 



ازالة اثار حب الشباب: 
حب الشباب ليس سببه التلوث اللذي 
ياتي من الطبيعه او الجو 
ولكن يكون نتيجة اطلاق الزيوت المفرطه من الجسم ،
والصابون العادي يمكن ان يخفف هذه الزيوت
ولكن الصابون الاسود 
يعتبر منظف للوجه ومزيل لاثار 
التي تترتب من حب الشباب ويزيل الندبات. 







يساعد على ازالة تهيج البشرة 





يساعد استعمال الصابون الاسود لازالة 
ويخفف ايضا من تهيج الجلد والحكه 
على سبيل المثال الطفح الجلدي.




مناسب لجميع انواع البشرة:





يمكن استخدام الصابون الاسود
لعلاج المشاكل على جميع انواع البشرة
بما في ذلك الجلود الجافه والخشنه
والزيتيه والمعتدله.




مفيد لعلاج امراض الجلد:
يعتبر الصابون الاسود مفيدا جدا
للحد من المضايقات التي ترتبط مع الامراض الجلدية
مثل الصدفيه والاكزيما.




يساعد على ازالة المكياج:
الصابون الاسود ليش مجرد علاج للبشره
لكن يعتبر ايضا المطهر المثالي لإزالة المكياج ،
فهو يزيل كل شي من المواد الكيميائية
التي يمكن ان تفسد على الجلد وتضره
ويساعد ايضا في جعل البشره نظيفه ومتجددة.




مفيد للتجاعيد وشد البشرة:
استخدام الصابون الاسود يساعد على ازالة الخطوط
التي تتكون في الوجه
من جراء تقدم السن 
ويساعد على تاخير العلامات المبكره للشيخوخه
حيث يعتبر من اهم المواد في تاخير الشيخوخه.
وشد البشره بطريقه ملفته



مفيد للبشرة الدهنيه:
يعتبر استخدام الصابون الاسود باستمرار 
على ازالة الزيوت الاضافيه في الوجه
ومفيد ايضا في منع تكويت البثور وغيرها
من المشاكل المرتبطه في البشره الدهنيه.



مفيد جدا للشعر:
يمكن استخدام الصابون الاسود لتنظيف الشعر
بشكل عميق ويساعد على علاج فروة الرأس
من الامراض 
وبعد التنظيف يمكن استخدام مكيفات الشعر العاديه
حيث يعطي لمعان للشعر بشكل لافت
نتائجها مضمونه ومن اول استخدام
سعرها 45 ريال






التسليم يد بيد في الرياض ومكه وجده والطائف وينبع والمدينه والاحساء والخبر والدمام وتبوك
للطلب 0503793567 
حياكم الله في متجري رابطه http://www.my-semo.com


​​​*


----------



## القمرالمضئ (19 أبريل 2012)

*رد: لصقات كرست وزبدة الشيا وكريم ايكو وكريمات تبيض الركب والمناطق الحساسه وغيرها*

=====================


----------



## القمرالمضئ (26 أبريل 2012)

*رد: لصقات كرست وزبدة الشيا وكريم ايكو وكريمات تبيض الركب والمناطق الحساسه وغيرها*

لا اله الا الله


----------



## القمرالمضئ (18 يونيو 2012)

*رد: لصقات كرست وزبدة الشيا وكريم ايكو وكريمات تبيض الركب والمناطق الحساسه وغيرها*

====================


----------



## القمرالمضئ (2 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: لصقات كرست وزبدة الشيا وكريم ايكو وكريمات تبيض الركب والمناطق الحساسه وغيرها*

لا اله الا الله


----------

